# Alternative to Kalium strings?



## BlackFalcon17 (Oct 1, 2020)

Great product, sub-par customer service that I'm tired of dealing with. Are there any other companies that produce similar quality fat bass strings? Biggest I need is like .154 to .160 for 34" or 35" scale length.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2020)

Conklin offers a .150" and .165", not cheap and they feel kind of rough at first. They used to be the only option for decades. 

Is Octave4Plus still around?


----------



## akinari (Oct 1, 2020)

D'addario make a .160. It's not horrible.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 2, 2020)

what issues are you having with the customer service? hes called me several times when i misread the sizing chart to make sure my whacky order was actually what i wanted, then explained the correction when we both realized i cant read.


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Oct 3, 2020)

I ordered strings in August, then emailed them 4 weeks later because I didn't receive a shipping notification or anything. Finally heard back, looks like I ordered strings for the wrong scale length. Okay fine, my bad, I replied with the correct scale length. 3 weeks and 2 emails later I'm still waiting for a confirmation. It's frustrating to have to go back and forth several times on top of the usual wait time to recover the strings.

Thickest string I've put on my bass is a .154, I'll try out the .160 d'addario. I assume the nut will need to be filed and action adjusted which I don't mind.


----------



## lewis (Oct 3, 2020)

Newtone. I order custom bass sets from them. Amazing tone and feel.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 4, 2020)

Newtone are great.
But indeed D'addario is covering up to 170 now.
Recently made the switch from Kalium/Newtone to Daddario due to tuning my bass up from E/F to G. Perfectly happy. My bass is 36" FYI - D'addario have one that reaches.
Buy the tapered versions (eg XLB160T instead of XLB160)


----------



## I play music (Oct 4, 2020)

Winspear said:


> But indeed D'addario is covering up to 170 now.


Good to know, thanks! I hope they where clever enough to make it long enough for the 37" LTD multi-scale and Dingwall also
EDIT: just found that probably one has to buy the "super long scale" version TSL for 37", like this:
https://schneidermusik.de/shop1/product_info.php/products_id/184929


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I forgot to mention that I'm tuning to Ab, will there be too much tension with a .160? I'm a guitar player so I really only play bass when I'm recording.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 5, 2020)

It's totally a matter of feel. I prefer lighter strings. If you prefer really beefy strings, then 0.160" at Ab makes sense. Personally, I'd go more for 0.140-0.145"


----------



## akinari (Oct 5, 2020)

I beat the hell out of my basses, and I like the 160 for Ab. 140-150 might be more your speed though.


----------



## stevexc (Oct 6, 2020)

Stringjoy also goes up to .165, and personally I prefer them to D'Addario for bass (but not by much - mostly for convenience of custom sets).


----------



## Winspear (Oct 6, 2020)

160 Ab has the same tension as an 80 Ab an octave higher  80 or 85 for A is quite standard. I think it's just right


----------



## JPT (Oct 31, 2020)

Warwick Black Labels, especially when it comes to the stiffness and tight sound of the low F# and low B strings. Gauges: .175(F#0) .140(B0) .105(E1) .085(A1) .065(D2) .045(G2) .025(C3)


----------



## Jeries (Nov 1, 2020)

I know this is the Bass section, but I wish there was a .079 string (besides Kalium) because I can, actually, feel the difference with that little .01 change. For instance, .76-78 are fine but a little too slack, and .080 is really pushing it. But when I have the .079 it just feels perfectly taught, and it still is “guitary” whereas a .080 feels like a bass string which and I do not like it. I have very long, but very very skinny/thin fingers, so reach is never an issue, but pressure/tension is.

Also, Kalium uses real nickel in their strings, don’t they? Like its more expensive, on top of the custom gauge, So it is less wear on the frets, especially with such heavy gauges.....maybe? Do you think ?

But yeah, $4 for a string that really doesn’t matter anyway, its a tough call....but if there was single .079 strings for like $2, that would be great.....just my 2 cents


----------



## Winspear (Nov 2, 2020)

Jeries said:


> I know this is the Bass section, but I wish there was a .079 string (besides Kalium) because I can, actually, feel the difference with that little .01 change. For instance, .76-78 are fine but a little too slack, and .080 is really pushing it. But when I have the .079 it just feels perfectly taught, and it still is “guitary” whereas a .080 feels like a bass string which and I do not like it. I have very long, but very very skinny/thin fingers, so reach is never an issue, but pressure/tension is.
> 
> Also, Kalium uses real nickel in their strings, don’t they? Like its more expensive, on top of the custom gauge, So it is less wear on the frets, especially with such heavy gauges.....maybe? Do you think ?
> 
> But yeah, $4 for a string that really doesn’t matter anyway, its a tough call....but if there was single .079 strings for like $2, that would be great.....just my 2 cents



The precise gauge is actually kind of arbitrary across brands as it doesn't define the tension or flexibility that is defined by construction - Kaliums 79 is actually *tighter* than typical 80s - more like a typical 82. And brands 80s will vary slightly between them. Another brands 79 would likely feel nothing like Kaliums. I hope this makes sense. What you are experiencing is Kaliums 'magic' in that they are heavier (giving the noise free/stable pitch benefits) but simultaneously more flexible (giving a nice feel and lively tone that you feel is lacking with typical 80s). Try a 76 from another brand and it will probably feel about as flexible as the Kalium 79 but will be looser (so might be too buzzy for you etc).


----------



## Dayn (Nov 2, 2020)

Winspear said:


> The precise gauge is actually kind of arbitrary across brands as it doesn't define the tension or flexibility that is defined by construction - Kaliums 79 is actually *tighter* than typical 80s - more like a typical 82. And brands 80s will vary slightly between them. Another brands 79 would likely feel nothing like Kaliums. I hope this makes sense. What you are experiencing is Kaliums 'magic' in that they are heavier (giving the noise free/stable pitch benefits) but simultaneously more flexible (giving a nice feel and lively tone that you feel is lacking with typical 80s). Try a 76 from another brand and it will probably feel about as flexible as the Kalium 79 but will be looser (so might be too buzzy for you etc).


That's why I'm so sad to give them up. I've yet to change to your strings to try, but even so, I'd rather pay you 3 odd pounds in shipping instead of 37 odd US dollars.


----------



## Jeries (Nov 2, 2020)

Winspear said:


> The precise gauge is actually kind of arbitrary across brands as it doesn't define the tension or flexibility that is defined by construction - Kaliums 79 is actually *tighter* than typical 80s - more like a typical 82. And brands 80s will vary slightly between them. Another brands 79 would likely feel nothing like Kaliums. I hope this makes sense. What you are experiencing is Kaliums 'magic' in that they are heavier (giving the noise free/stable pitch benefits) but simultaneously more flexible (giving a nice feel and lively tone that you feel is lacking with typical 80s). Try a 76 from another brand and it will probably feel about as flexible as the Kalium 79 but will be looser (so might be too buzzy for you etc).


 So its because of the unique construction of Kalium, and I would like to know but I dont presume to even have a reference point beyond EB strings as comparison to GHS boomers....EB are slinky, so they are light and bouncy......the GHS boomers feel like if you bend to hard you might change tuning haha....

What brand of .079 do you have in your area, it seems you have more product availability in Europe?


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 3, 2020)

Jeries said:


> I can, actually, feel the difference with that little .01 change. For instance, .76-78 are fine but a little too slack, and .080 is really pushing it. But when I have the .079 it just feels perfectly taught, and it still is “guitary” whereas a .080 feels like a bass string which and I do not like it.


Winspear is correct.
If you were comparing a .079 and .080 from the same brand/product and they therefore had the same construction 'formula', the difference would probably be unnoticeable.
So the difference you notice between .079 and .080 is far more likely to be due to construction differences between brands/products, causing a noticeable difference in tension and/or stiffness (which are 2 different things).

So, it is wrong to think you specifically need a .079, you could try anything from .075 to .085 and one of those might be right for you.


Jeries said:


> Also, Kalium uses real nickel in their strings, don’t they? Like its more expensive, on top of the custom gauge, So it is less wear on the frets, especially with such heavy gauges.....maybe? Do you think ?


All 'nickelwound' strings use nickelplated steel wrap wire, Kalium is no difference. Most guitar strings are 'nickelwound'.
However, Kalium guitar strings are fairly unique because they are 'Hybrid': The outer layer of wrap wire is nickelplated steel, any inner layers of wrap wire are stainless steel.


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Nov 4, 2020)

Good info here, guys. I put on a daddario .145 for my low Ab and it seems to be doing the job. I forgot to order a .160, I'll try that next. Sadly, still haven't heard from Kalium yet...


----------



## beavis2306 (Nov 10, 2020)

BlackFalcon17 said:


> Good info here, guys. I put on a daddario .145 for my low Ab and it seems to be doing the job. I forgot to order a .160, I'll try that next. Sadly, still haven't heard from Kalium yet...



Dude! I'm in the same spot as you. Love kalium but got the right shits with his inablility to reply or fix the shipping glitch on his website. Also looking for an alternative for my 7 and 8 string guitars and a dingwall ng2 in drop Ab. Would definitely be keen to hear of your experiences on this front i was thinking of checking newtone


----------



## beavis2306 (Nov 10, 2020)

Winspear said:


> Newtone are great.
> But indeed D'addario is covering up to 170 now.
> Recently made the switch from Kalium/Newtone to Daddario due to tuning my bass up from E/F to G. Perfectly happy. My bass is 36" FYI - D'addario have one that reaches.
> Buy the tapered versions (eg XLB160T instead of XLB160)


Where does the taper sit? Not on the fretboard? I've got to cater for 37inches


----------



## Winspear (Nov 10, 2020)

I'll have to double check, might be quite tight though. I'm not sure I have a full inch clear behind my 36" nut and I do have a top loading bridge. Using the 170 super long tapered.


----------



## Jeries (Nov 16, 2020)

I have to try a NYXL .080 because the .078 was “bouncy.” Not totally like loose and flubby, but just almost like what an E string usually feels like. I prefer it slightly taught, so the next up is the .080, which is probably a little TOO fat, but the difference between a $4 .079 and a $0.80 cent .080, for now, is an easy call. I hope there is another brand that comes out with a nice .079 for eight string guitar bridges and nut/tuners....

If anyone sees it, please link or just reply. Thank you!


----------



## migstopheles (Nov 23, 2020)

Just been through this process with my NG3, decided to take a punt on a D'Addario XB160TSL for the B (tuned to G). It's _very_ tight but I reckon it's OK - photos of the bridge and nut attached (note that only the B is the new D'Addario, the rest are still the 2 year old Newtones). The _very last wind_ of the B before the taper is _just_ resting on the nut. It sounds fine to my ears... but I'm neither a bass player nor a perfectionist  I'd rather be able to use a well known site like strings direct - their support is absolutely awesome, and I know that I'm gonna get what I paid for nice and quick.

This is the custom set they put together for me btw https://www.stringsdirect.co.uk/str...le-45-160-bass-guitar-custom-gauge-set-p15219


----------



## Brutal08 (Nov 29, 2020)

Anyone has something to say about newtone strings compared to DR high beams? Im using DR on my warwicks I use 125 and 130 on drop A, i know it can be loose but i like that earthquake feeling on open notes im using tons of distortion in my sound btw, i am receiving my ng3 soon and the fact that kalium string seems to take forever to be shipped kind of turned me off.. Im looking for newtones and i may be switching the warwicks to newtones too as i order on bulk once or twice a year


----------



## migstopheles (Nov 29, 2020)

I've only tried Newtones and D'addarios on my NG3, but I wouldn't buy the Newtones again tbh.


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 30, 2020)

Man I really hope Kalium gets back on track eventually. I sprang for a set of balanced tension strings from them last time I recorded and they were my favorite ever for feel and tone. The way life is going, I really don’t have the bandwidth to monitor anything else via email.


----------



## Brutal08 (Dec 1, 2020)

migstopheles said:


> I've only tried Newtones and D'addarios on my NG3, but I wouldn't buy the Newtones again tbh.




I tried d'addario on my F 7-8 years ago for drop G tuning and wasnt impressed, i might give it a try again for the ng3. D'addario would maybe be available locally. Im loving in a remote location so mostly anything out of the ordinairy is custom order


----------



## Obed1224 (Dec 1, 2020)

You can try calling Kalium and ask about the order. He is known to be bad with emails and as inconvenient as it is, I got the ball rolling by just calling and inquiring. He sent the order out quickly after that.


----------



## beavis2306 (Dec 1, 2020)

Obed1224 said:


> You can try calling Kalium and ask about the order. He is known to be bad with emails and as inconvenient as it is, I got the ball rolling by just calling and inquiring. He sent the order out quickly after that.


Not for me. Pretty sure he just ignores international numbers. Got a few responses early and he said he'd try to rig up a payment method outside of his fucked up website. Now - answering machine every time


----------



## Obed1224 (Dec 1, 2020)

beavis2306 said:


> Not for me. Pretty sure he just ignores international numbers. Got a few responses early and he said he'd try to rig up a payment method outside of his fucked up website. Now - answering machine every time


Sorry to hear that man. I agree he should really improve his customer service.


----------



## jc986 (Dec 3, 2020)

I placed an order for strings back on November 6th and just got them yesterday, so about a month turnaround time. 

I got tracking info on November 13th but nothing actually shipped until November 30th. I sent an email checking on the status on the 24th and never got a reply, but seeing that it shipped out almost immediately after the holiday I figure it prompted him to get my order out. Who knows.


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Dec 17, 2020)

beavis2306 said:


> Dude! I'm in the same spot as you. Love kalium but got the right shits with his inablility to reply or fix the shipping glitch on his website. Also looking for an alternative for my 7 and 8 string guitars and a dingwall ng2 in drop Ab. Would definitely be keen to hear of your experiences on this front i was thinking of checking newtone


I've spent some time playing with the .145 on, and I'm happy with it. I would say the tension is a good medium that allows me to fret easily and hit hard without sounding flubby. We'll see how the .160 sounds when it comes time to swap out, but I'll probably stick with this.


----------



## beavis2306 (Jan 6, 2021)

Just put a set of tainless hex core newtone northlane strings on my dingwall NG2 in drop G# yesterday. Each string was down a touch in size from what i was running in Kalium and the tension is fine. The low string was .158 and is now .150 and feels fine. Sound seems a touch rolled off in the top end but a bit clearer too however i pretty much only use this for distorted stuff on my recordings so might be different if you're a real bassist. Kalium string were a couple of yrs old. Happy i changed over so far


----------



## Necris (Jan 6, 2021)

Just to add to the thread:
I purchased some DR DDT55-5 strings (the .135 5 string set) recently for my 35" scale Modulus bass and upon trying them I can say they're definitely good for drop tuning. They're quite stiff compared to the same gauge of Kaliums and I see a lot of guys on talkbass mentioning using the .125 set for B or even A. I have a set of .142 Kaliums tuned up a half step to C on a 34" scale bass and even that feels noticably less stiff than the DR's do on the Modulus in B. With the .135 I was able to tune down to G without things getting too out of
control with regard to floppiness on my Modulus and the note produced seemed pretty well defined.
The tone of the strings is definitely distinct from the Kaliums, part of this is likely due to the stainless steel, i think they also spray something on the core before they're wrapped but I can't really quantify what difference that makes considering difference in core size could also affect the tone too. Overall, the Kaliums seem to have a lot more midrange to them whereas the DDTs have a lot more low end. It was weird to hear after using Kaliums for so long.

I did end up taking these strings off shortly after putting them on, primarily because I generally don't tune down and the increased stiffness of the strings was noticeable in B and began to feel like a bit much tuned up to C. The 125 set would probably have served my purposes better. If I write a song where I need a low A or something I'll probably put them back on for that track. In the meantime the Kaliums are back on and I'm going to try to put together a balanced set of the D'Addario Super Long Nickelwound or Stainless steel strings.


----------



## beavis2306 (Jan 6, 2021)

Necris said:


> In the meantime the Kaliums are back on and I'm going to try to put together a balanced set of the D'Addario Super Long Nickelwound or Stainless steel strings.



Good intel. Let us know how the d'addarios go if you put them on


----------



## DECEMBER (Oct 31, 2022)

Skip at Kalium is terrible. They just stole the tiny bit of spending money I would have had for the month:
I've been buying their strings consistently for about a year. Some of their odd-numbered gauges are the perfect tension for my needs and no one else has them. I ordered 2 sets of guitar strings for $26 (Priority Mail shipping) on 10/2. They gave me a tracking number on 10/4. On 10/10, tracking still said USPS hadn't received the package. Waiting to record, I had to buy strings from a store, but no one else has the odd-numbered gauges that Kalium has so I also had to setup/intonate my guitars for the gauges I was able to get in-store. I emailed saying I already had to buy strings somewhere else and asked them to cancel the order. I'm on SSDI disability so I can't afford to buy more than I need in a month. Again, on 10/12 I asked for a refund, tracking still showed not received by USPS. I said, if they show up, I promise I'll send them back. That night, USPS apparently found the package (or they hadn't actually shipped it until then). He said to write 'Return to Sender' on the package, so I did, dropped it back in the box as soon as I took it out. It's been 16 days now since I put it in the mailbox. 29 days since I ordered it. 21 days since I first requested a refund. It was 10 days after ordering before it was even shipped, 13 days when it finally arrived. I never opened it, I wrote 'RETURN TO SENDER' in black marker like he instructed, put it straight into the locked outgoing mailbox at my apartment complex.
I should have been refunded when it had been 10 days and still not yet shipped. He (Skip) keeps telling me "not until I get the strings you claim to have sent back", as if I'm some junkie trying to scam him out of $26. I'm permanently disabled, on Social Security. After I pay my rent and bills I'm lucky to have $50 left for the month to spend on myself.
Any other retailer would have issued the refund when it had been a week and still not in transit, and likely offered me something free or a discount to insure that they retain my patronage. I paid for Priority Mail, they're in the next state, so it should have been here in 2-3 days. 10 before it actually shipped, 13 when it got here, and I have to wait until you get it back to get my refund?! 
Well, now it's been 16 days since I sent it back and the tracking still just says it was delivered here. I don't think they even track something that's been "Returned to Sender". But I put it in a locked outgoing mailbox that only the mailman has a key to, so it's obviously been lost by USPS (AGAIN!). 
Skip is a rude, obnoxious, snotty, self-important waste of space! I would have bought strings from them for the rest of my life, but he lost that over $26. This is The Worst customer service experience I've ever had in my life (aside from a fiasco with a car shop keeping my van for 4 months to replace a transmission). And this isn't the first time they gave a tracking number but lagged on actually shipping it. I've been stuck here all month waiting on him to give back the measly little wad of spending money I would have had for the month.
I hope he's proud of himself for getting over on a cripple for $26. 
I will NEVER buy anything from them ever again, no matter how much the .051 & .037 were perfect for my guitar. And I have no idea where I'm gonna get the next .148T for the low A on my 5 string bass, but I'll deal with what I can get. They will not see another penny from me.
And I hope this matters enough to you that you will boycott them. Bad businesses don't deserve to be in business.
If you don't provide what I paid for within the promised delivery time, you issue a refund. It's not my fault it was either lost by USPS for over a week, or you just didn't actually ship it until then and blamed it on USPS. And it's not my fault they lost it again on the way back! If you wanted return tracking you should have given me a return label, instead of telling me to write "Return to Sender" on it. You're the one who bought the postage, if they lost it, it's up to you to file a missing package search or a lost package insurance claim. You don't leave the customer waiting for an entire month+ without their money. He said, "well, it's not my fault, either"... waaah, it certainly is the responsibility of the business to reimburse the customer if the package is lost, THEN you pursue compensation from the delivery service. Unless you don't care to keep your customers.
What a joke!


----------



## Winspear (Oct 31, 2022)

DECEMBER said:


> Skip at Kalium is terrible. They just stole the tiny bit of spending money I would have had for the month:
> I've been buying their strings consistently for about a year. Some of their odd-numbered gauges are the perfect tension for my needs and no one else has them. I ordered 2 sets of guitar strings for $26 (Priority Mail shipping) on 10/2. They gave me a tracking number on 10/4. On 10/10, tracking still said USPS hadn't received the package. Waiting to record, I had to buy strings from a store, but no one else has the odd-numbered gauges that Kalium has so I also had to setup/intonate my guitars for the gauges I was able to get in-store. I emailed saying I already had to buy strings somewhere else and asked them to cancel the order. I'm on SSDI disability so I can't afford to buy more than I need in a month. Again, on 10/12 I asked for a refund, tracking still showed not received by USPS. I said, if they show up, I promise I'll send them back. That night, USPS apparently found the package (or they hadn't actually shipped it until then). He said to write 'Return to Sender' on the package, so I did, dropped it back in the box as soon as I took it out. It's been 16 days now since I put it in the mailbox. 29 days since I ordered it. 21 days since I first requested a refund. It was 10 days after ordering before it was even shipped, 13 days when it finally arrived. I never opened it, I wrote 'RETURN TO SENDER' in black marker like he instructed, put it straight into the locked outgoing mailbox at my apartment complex.
> I should have been refunded when it had been 10 days and still not yet shipped. He (Skip) keeps telling me "not until I get the strings you claim to have sent back", as if I'm some junkie trying to scam him out of $26. I'm permanently disabled, on Social Security. After I pay my rent and bills I'm lucky to have $50 left for the month to spend on myself.
> Any other retailer would have issued the refund when it had been a week and still not in transit, and likely offered me something free or a discount to insure that they retain my patronage. I paid for Priority Mail, they're in the next state, so it should have been here in 2-3 days. 10 before it actually shipped, 13 when it got here, and I have to wait until you get it back to get my refund?!
> ...


Yup that is shoddy... Just wanted to plug the D'addario XLB145T for you as it is very close to what you mentioned  Thankfully have D'addario able to cover all my bass needs up to 170 these days. Also you should find D'addario 38 real similar to that 37, though not close for that 51 indeed.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 1, 2022)

Sucks to hear he's back on his bullshit. I avoided them for a couple of years due to lack of communication and taking way too long to ship, but LaBella stopped doing custom tapers so i gave Kalium a shot again last year and had two orders that shipped out within a couple of days, had my strings in a week. I ordered in bulk the second time so i'm good for awhile, but that sucks.


----------



## Frankers (Nov 22, 2022)

BlackFalcon17 said:


> Great product, sub-par customer service that I'm tired of dealing with. Are there any other companies that produce similar quality fat bass strings? Biggest I need is like .154 to .160 for 34" or 35" scale length.


Skull strings! https://www.skull-strings.com/wp/en/

They have long scale strings in both nickel and steel for both bass and guitar. If they don't have the exact gauges you like in a pack/set, when you can custom order your own set.

They don't require you to order like 10 or 20 set either. If you want a super weird and unique set then they might ask you to order 2 sets.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm back to stringjoy personally. They used to be expensive but now that everything went nuts with pricing/availability, Stringjoy didn't seem to raise any prices that I've seen? I can get a custom "baritone" string set (their regular strings fit 28" baritones with inline headstocks with plenty of room to fit, so not sure why anyone would pay extra money for their actual "baritone set" unless you're playing a 30 incher or longer.)

I do wish they had smaller increments when up in the heavy strings though, To go from a 70 to a 74 then an 80, I'd really enjoy a 72 and 76 in there to play around with, frankly.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 22, 2022)

Frankers said:


> Skull strings! https://www.skull-strings.com/wp/en/
> 
> They have long scale strings in both nickel and steel for both bass and guitar. If they don't have the exact gauges you like in a pack/set, when you can custom order your own set.
> 
> They don't require you to order like 10 or 20 set either. If you want a super weird and unique set then they might ask you to order 2 sets.


Might have to check those out. Thanks for sharing that. They have a lot of artist sets (over 150), but their website looks like something out of Y2K. Needs some rotating animated fire gifs and a geocities domain, actually. 

Have you tried the strings personally? If so, what are they like? Are they akin to Kaliums?


----------



## Crungy (Nov 22, 2022)

Sorry if it was mentioned already and I missed it but Payson offers at least up to a 160 for multiscale basses. They've been great to work with and communicate quickly in my experience. Can't say enough good about them.

I'd also suggest not using a 160 for tuning to B, drop A or even drop G, it's so frickin unnecessarily big. Focus on technique vs beating the living piss out of your bass. Have someone do your setup for you as well if you can't get it to play how you want.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 22, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Might have to check those out. Thanks for sharing that. They have a lot of artist sets (over 150), but their website looks like something out of Y2K. Needs some rotating animated fire gifs and a geocities domain, actually.
> 
> Have you tried the strings personally? If so, what are they like? Are they akin to Kaliums?


 Oh god you're so right about the site, jesus, its bad. Also, sure, they have a ton of artists, but have you heard of a _single _artist on their page? I know I haven't!


----------



## Crungy (Nov 22, 2022)

I've heard of Discharge and just saw an article that Rob Flynn mentioned them as well. I didn't realize they have been around for a minute! 

I saw something on their site about Twisted Sister but haven't found an actual product mentioning TS.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 22, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I've heard of Discharge and just saw an article that Rob Flynn mentioned them as well. I didn't realize they have been around for a minute!
> 
> I saw something on their site about Twisted Sister but haven't found an actual product mentioning TS.


Wait _Discharge _Discharge? Like Dbeat pioneers? I didnt see them on the list, let me double check lol.

EDIT: I see the Exploited, kinda blegh to me frankly lol, but no discharge, where are you seeing that?


----------



## bostjan (Nov 22, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Oh god you're so right about the site, jesus, its bad. Also, sure, they have a ton of artists, but have you heard of a _single _artist on their page? I know I haven't!


I *might* have heard of Trust before, if they are the same French proto-thrash band that was around in the early 80's. The rest look like small-to-medium-small bands in foreign markets. I think some of the artists are in bands who happen to have the same names as other more-popular-but-still-independent bands, so it makes it difficult to say whether or not I've actually heard of any of the bands. The artists themselves, by name, no way, though.


----------



## Crungy (Nov 22, 2022)

@CanserDYI it was on the front page top banner for me


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 22, 2022)

Crungy said:


> @CanserDYI it was on the front page top banner for me
> 
> View attachment 117375


Oh shit, well that there is a _big _one for me haha but still, probably not enough to change from StringJoy at this point.


----------

